

Straight from Detroit  - paparoger
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/09/valley-to-detroit-motor-city-woos-laid-off-yahoo-employees/

======
paulhauggis
Ann Arbor is a much better choice. Detroit is not a good place to move. There
isn't much left and it's not very safe.

